# Maison Heinen



## bartje (Nov 8, 2010)

Not that beautiful from the outside, but once inside this old house is stunning.
Most of the walls and ceilings are decorated and several rooms have still the antique furniture inside.
Its difficult to say how long this building is abandoned,
but inside there are several documents from the 1950's.

http://www.urban-travel.org/maison-h

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8. 





9.





10.


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely superb, what a find! That staircase is something else, a real work of art. Well done!


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Nov 9, 2010)

the decor in these pictures are beautiful,so much detail which looks to me in quite decent condition. well done!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow got to love the staircase!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 9, 2010)

These are some of thee best compositions I have seen.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, stunning indeed. The twisty staircase is wonderful, and so many lovely features. nice one.


----------



## turner74 (Nov 13, 2010)

Totally stunning


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 15, 2010)

Love it! What a find!

-0xy


----------

